# To tell or not to tell...



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

That is the question. I got a couple of real stinker fauxhibas from my boss as a gift. Apparently his father picks them up on trips to Cuba (he's from Canada). Do I tell him his whole stash is filled with fakes or just let him go on spending money on stinkers? I need some advice fellow apes.

SB


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

I was in the same boat recently with my best friend. He gave me some fugasi RyJ's as a present. He was so proud to have given me "Habanos" that I didn't have the heart to tell him at the time that they were terrible fakes.

A week later I told him and, while disappointed, he was glad I did, so he could tell his dad to stop getting rooked when he went to Canada on business.

So... I guess it boils down to... how much do you like your boss?



-Nero


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

That is a delicate situation. I've been given many fake cubans from casual buddies or work contacts. I usually know before I get them they are fake. But I also know that these people do not have a humidor, nor do they smoke cigars more than perhaps once a month. ( I just say, Wow, Thanks  )

I would approach it with the fact that Cohiba Cigars are the most frequently faked on the market. From what I gather, there are more Fauxhibas than real ones.....especially in Cuba. I may be wrong, but it sounds as if Fake Cubans are a cottage industry. 

Good Luck. rns


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I just can't tell him. He likes those cigars and obviously likes handing them out to his friends. I'm fairly sure that most everyone else he's given them to have been impressed to get a habano. He doesn't smoke that often and I don't even know if he plans on buying any more so, I'll let the ignorance be bliss. Damn! I thought he'd be my Cuban connection!!! 
SB


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i propose this, give him a real cohiba and smoke it with him. Then after he realizes his mistake, enlighten him. unless he's a pompous ass he should be thankfull someone let him in on the secret.

granted, it is a gift so thru the regift i think it's ok


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Touchy situation. 

MY OPINION would be, tell him in private what you think. GIVE him a real one to smoke. Explain to him where to buy legit cigars. Explain to him he must now join Club Stogie to keep getting free advice 

OPT


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

I agree, see if he's willing to learn the difference.Maybe some advice on how to spot a fake and so on.Tell him to buy from reputable tobacconist in Canada not the corner store.In other words a shop that makes it's business from selling cigars.Many Americans come here and buy from the corner store or the local magazine shop and get burned with fakes .


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Hate to be the odd fellow out, but it sort of reminds me of the time that my daughter with great pride offered me a chocolate philly blunt, thinking it was the greatest cigar in the world. I just smoked the puppy with her.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Just a little perspective; put yourself in his place. Would you want to know whether or not you were being ripped off?

It's a hard thing to do, but, IMHO, you need to help people to stop supporting the counterfeiters.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Agreed. For every box of fake cigars purchased, it finances many more to flood the market.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

:r Ha ha ha, my boss just gave me *another one *as a gift! Holy crap this thing reeks! Litterally smells like an actual dog turd. I think I'm going to smoke this one to see how it is. Hopefully I don't u

Too funny. I'm still not going to tell him. 

SB


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Maybe he thinks they're revolting and is giving them out to get rid of them. Bet he's wondering what all the hoopla is over Cohibas.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I'm leaning towards Lamar's verdict on this. Consider that he is getting pleasure from gifting you something he knows you like. He thinks enough of you to bring something back from his trips. Although, I do agree with the others about supporting counterfeiters. This does not change the fact that this is a gift given in good faith, plus he is your BOSS. Maybe silently send them to the troops. Then he gets the satisfaction of giving, you dump your dog rockets and someone sitting in a sand pit get a smoke. Everyone wins!:ss


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I had this same issue with my father. He gave me two Cohibas for Fathers Day they I am sure he paid a huge amount for. At first I was not going to tell him but he kept on buy the damned things for himself. Once he told me that he hated Cohiba cigars I had to tell him. Now he buys cigars somewhere else and they are not Cuban. The only time that he smokes Cuban cigars is when I bring them over.


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

When I was a child, I always bought my mom a huge bottle of Jean Nate for Mothers Day, etc.. You could by a couple quarts of it for under a buck. Just the thing for a 10 year old giving gifts.

She always acted pleased and I was proud.

Years later, I learned that she HATED that crap and just threw it away.

I wish she had been honest with me so I could have done better by her. Her heart was in the right place as she didn't want to hurt my feelings.

VERITAS is my by-word. It means TRUTH.

YMMV it's just my :2


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I suggest you be some what diplomatic about it no one likes to be told they have fakes. Start by asking him where his father acquired the smokes from if there is a store down there he frequents or does he buy them on the beach while drinking his mojhitos? This gives you a good opening to tell him about all the fakes that can be found on the island.

In case he asks why the interest in this line of questioning you can always say you need a contact for CCs. Hope you get over this morale dilemma.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

Lamar said:


> Hate to be the odd fellow out, but it sort of reminds me of the time that my daughter with great pride offered me a chocolate philly blunt, thinking it was the greatest cigar in the world. I just smoked the puppy with her.


Wowu Chocolate Philly??? You sir are a gentlemen for smoking that with your daughter.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I have been on the side of giving crap and I was glad when someone educated me with a good smoke side by side with my dog burner.I just did not know what good was. My father smoke AC's as his every day smoke 6 a day in his black leather finger case and I thought that was the cats meow until some one tactfully educated me on the art of selecting a good cigar and how to store it. I now can give my dad some good sticks. Still got to be humble and learning more every day thanks to the BOTL:2


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

inept said:


> Maybe he thinks they're revolting and is giving them out to get rid of them. Bet he's wondering what all the hoopla is over Cohibas.


Maybe it's a test...

He knows they taste like shit and are fakes, but wants to see what you do...

1.) Will you not "rock the boat" and pretend you like them (ala "Yes man")
2.) Will you be honest with him and tell him whats in his best interest


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

OnePyroTec said:


> Touchy situation.
> 
> MY OPINION would be, tell him in private what you think. GIVE him a real one to smoke. Explain to him where to buy legit cigars.


This is a safe approach. I would not tell them they were fake unless asked directly what I thought about the cigars. Direct questions should have direct answers and lip service does no one good.

You may suggest that the next time he is Cuba to go to the a particular place to buy, or suggest a cigar that is unlikely to be faked. Mention that custom rolled cigars are available at a couple of hotels. "As much as I enjoy those Cohibas, I think bringing back some Cuaba Diademas, Monte A's, Sancho Sanchos... would be a real hoot and you may like them even more..." Something on those lines may work without pulling his card.

I got beat once on a box of Esplendidos that was bought in Cuba. Sure, they were "Cuban", the box, and perhaps the bands were real, but that was it. The tobacco was not bad and had triple cap, but were tight and not up the Cohiba level. Well, they were donated to the our troops in the Gulf region.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

uh.. you guys are aware that this thread is from 10/03... right?






a good question as far as the whole boss fake thing, though.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

So what'd you tell him?:r


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Lamar said:


> Hate to be the odd fellow out, but it sort of reminds me of the time that my daughter with great pride offered me a chocolate philly blunt, thinking it was the greatest cigar in the world. I just smoked the puppy with her.


Offering my father anything besides a cuban cristo or cohiba got me beaten and to bed hungry.

Times how they are a changing.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

bobarian said:


> I think I'm leaning towards Lamar's verdict on this. Consider that he is getting pleasure from gifting you something he knows you like. He thinks enough of you to bring something back from his trips. Although, I do agree with the others about supporting counterfeiters. This does not change the fact that this is a gift given in good faith, plus he is your BOSS. *Maybe silently send them to the troops. Then he gets the satisfaction of giving, you dump your dog rockets and someone sitting in a sand pit get a smoke. Everyone wins!*:ss


As some one that could possibly recieve the "Troop Dog Rocket", I have to say that is wrong. Why would you dump crap off on the troops?


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

replicant_argent said:


> uh.. you guys are aware that this thread is from 10/03... right?


Yeah, but he just dropped another one on me a couple of days ago. I think they're from the same glass-top box!  There's no way I'm saying anything. I gave him a Joya d Nicaragua Antano a week or two ago and he said it put him on his ass! Maybe this is retaliation. :r


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

SilvrBck said:


> Yeah, but he just dropped another one on me a couple of days ago. I think they're from the same glass-top box!  There's no way I'm saying anything. I gave him a Joya d Nicaragua Antano a week or two ago and he said it put him on his ass! Maybe this is retaliation. :r


I say find a graceful way to tell him. It is the only way to keep them from piling up on you. People give gifts because they think you will like and appreciate them. He should also be happy because it will keep him from spending money on crap.


----------

